# Babied Lip Lacquer



## incorporeal_x (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a swatch of Babied Lacquer? I've seen pictures of the tube and stuff but I haven't seen an on skin/lips swatch.

Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm wearing Babied on my lips here without any other lip products on.











Hope that helps.


----------

